# Zaria 14K Womens Gold Watch



## n4p (Apr 9, 2011)

Hi, I'm Martin - I'm quite new to the subject, I've recently got this Zaria watch after my grandmother who unfortunetly lost her battle with cancer and i was wondering if any of you could tell me something more about it as well as what it's value could be - I'm attaching a link to a photo of it - but I had some trouble getting good focus on close-up shots with my camera - so should you need any additional photos from diffrent angles or to see the engravings - I'll be happy to post more pics.

Regards - Martin

http://img59.imageshack.us/i/dsc04023e.jpg/


----------



## n4p (Apr 9, 2011)

Managed to snap some more pics but only one was of somewhat good focus - it's a really tedious process with my cam ...

http://img17.imageshack.us/i/dsc04031uu.jpg/


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

Well, I don't know anything about these but I believe your's an export model if it comes branded Zaria. In Russian it should spell Zarja. Try checking ebay for a price but don't expect much, should be pretty cheap (especially being a ladies model) so keep it for it's sentimental value...

Some more info right here on the forum: http://www.thewatchforum.co.uk/index.php?showtopic=36923

Also here (but it doesn't have your grandmother's model): http://www.ussrwatches.info/main.php?g2_itemId=531

And a caliber catalogue: http://www.uhrenbastler.de/watch/movements/z/zaria/index.php?l=en

Oh, and here's a walk-through on how to embed pictures: http://www.thewatchforum.co.uk/index.php?showtopic=13637


----------



## Worzel (Jan 12, 2010)

n4p said:


> Hi, I'm Martin - I'm quite new to the subject, I've recently got this Zaria watch after my grandmother who unfortunetly lost her battle with cancer and i was wondering if any of you could tell me something more about it as well as what it's value could be - I'm attaching a link to a photo of it - but I had some trouble getting good focus on close-up shots with my camera - so should you need any additional photos from diffrent angles or to see the engravings - I'll be happy to post more pics.
> 
> Regards - Martin


Hello Martin,

I've inserted your photo.

Welcome to the world of Soviet watch owners.

Kutusov is right about values. The hobby of collecting watches tends to be male dominated and as such ladies watches are ignored and consequently of less value.

If the watch has a good gold content, that may be what it's worth... but please don't scrap it, it was your grandmothers.

Finding out more about the watch, where and when it was made can be very interesting. Most pre-1990 Russian watches were sold in the UK as Sekonda. If Kutusov is right about it being an export model, it's passage to your grandmother may be an interesting one.


----------

